# Driver fenders of accucraft 4-4-0?



## bjc2278304 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've been looking at these live steam 4-4-0 for awhile and noticed that none of them include the "fenders" over the drivers. I have yet to find a photo of any prototype 
that is lacking the fenders. My question is did any of the railroads have them removed or bought any of the 4-4-0 8-18c without them? Does anyone have any photos? 

Brett,


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Wheel wells?


----------



## bjc2278304 (Jan 24, 2012)

The thin metal flairs over each driver wheel.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Brett - 
I added fenders (as well as a brake system) to my 4-4-0 inspection engine bashed from a Bachmann plastic "sparkie" Fn3 model. 











I used styrene strip which is easily bent and attached to the frame. This is an entirely free-lance design because, as far as I know, there never was such a thing as a narrow gauge inspection engine. It is, however, based on common practice by many prototype locomotive builders. Besides, I like the way it looks - which is, of course, the primary consideration.











Good luck and have fun with your project.


----------



## bjc2278304 (Jan 24, 2012)

Jack, 

That is beautiful, very well done. Yes those fenders are exactly what I was talking about. I'm just curious as to why Accucraft and Bachmann left them off of their models. Was there any prototypes that didn't have the fenders?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to: http://www.steamlocomotive.info and do a Search for "4-4-0" (not 4-4-0?). Most of the photos are not good enough to tell for sure, but I don't see fenders on many of the ones I spot-checked.


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

It's funny someone should ask. I've wondered the same thing. The prototype 4-4-0s had mudguards over the pilot wheels as well as the drivers. Are the cylinders on the Accucraft 4-4-0 proportionately longer than on the prototype? Would there be a clearance problem with pilot wheel guards? And of course they would add to the cost of making the models, and they might be easily messed up and a general pain. Any expert opinion out there?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

huh. I had in mind the splash guards (wheel wells) like a British engine (flying Scotsman for one) would have.


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Splash guards are mounted atop the running boards on engines with tall drivers. Check NYC 999 and the Harriman Atlantics on UP and SP as originally built. Mudguards are a whole different thing.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Reg Stocking on 24 Jan 2012 11:46 AM 
Splash guards are mounted atop the running boards on engines with tall drivers. Check NYC 999 and the Harriman Atlantics on UP and SP as originally built. Mudguards are a whole different thing. 
Sort of was my point. When a guy enters a thread and talks "fenders" with no pictures or better descriptions, all one can do is recall what has already been seen through photos.

How are splash guards above running boards different in purpose from mudguards though, since you commented?


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Obviously splash guards and mudguards - terminology gets peculiar, doesn't it? - serve the same purpose, i.e. keeping things neat. My impression is that, on the well-maintained British and American main lines, the guards were probably primarily to keep the nicely cleaned engines from becoming unsightly due to stuff being thrown up from below. The narrow gauge lines, by contrast, tended to be unballasted so that throwing up large amounts of mud was common. Over time this seems to have become less of a problem as roadbeds consolidated and in some cases rock ballast added. On the North Pacific Coast, for instance, the guards seem to have vanished by the time the commuter part of the line got electrified.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah. Guess it would also keep the fireman safer from debris flying up if he needed to move down the walk way to check on anything. They do look good on some of the British engines.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Fenders, or lack thereof, are probably more era-specific than prototype specific..
earlier (roughly 1840's to 1860's) = more fenders,
later (1870's and beyond) = less fenders.

little blurb on the topic here: 
Use of fenders on wheels 

Scot


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

I also see Ozark Miniatures brake shoes & hangers along with their Brake Air tank. Nice modeling.[/b]


----------

